
Git Branch Naming Conventions for the Real World - kowsheek
https://blog.kowsheek.com/git-branch-naming-conventions-for-the-real-world/
======
Aeolun
I like how the point of the article boils down to ‘anything goes’.

Not quite sure why it was necessary to make an article for that.

~~~
kowsheek
Exactly, I wasn't quite sure why there was the original post on it too.

As for my own post, I intend to tie it in with posts on git flow - coming
soon(tm).

------
furstenheim
Something that works very nicely. If the branch is always on the shape ticket-
description, one can write a git hook so that all commits have the ticket name
preppended to the name, like in "[ticket] commit text", very useful for
understanding blames.

------
juped
Name them something succinct that will be meaningful coming after "Merge
branch". Junio Hamano (a good person to crib from when it comes to Git) puts
contributors' initials in the branch names as well.

